# You will not be disappointed!



## Michael Lidski (Oct 10, 2007)

http://lordofthelens.smugmug.com/


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya Michael, welcome to ThePhotoForum.
Thanks for inviting us over to your smugmug-gallery ... what little I have seen so far looks good, very skilful, very pro, very knowledgeable ... Cool.

You might further like to go into our galleries and post individual photos out of your collection there for all our members to see RIGHT THERE inside the thread? For them to comment? How's that for an idea?


----------



## Michael Lidski (Jan 24, 2008)

May I introduce myself?

http://lordofthelens.co.nz/


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, Michael, I can only repeat myself.
Post some individual photos out of your collection and you'll get some replies.
The way things are going (what with one link to your site also randomly posted into our Photo Of The Month Contest, which I had to take out of there since it was really just totally random and AGAIN only pointing us into YOUR direction), it begins to feel like you only intend to spam our forums.

Take an active part and you will get comments, too.


----------

